# picasso - url nur von bestimmten user zu erreichen



## Joob (9. Jul 2020)

Ich möchte ein Bild mit picasso in meine app laden.

Die url ist aber nur von einem bestimmten user zu erreichen.
Wie kann ich den Zugriff also das login auf dem Server für die url in picasso mitgeben.


----------



## Nemo2478 (17. Nov 2020)

Hallo Joob,

uffff, ich verstehe nicht. Picasso? Teile den richtigen App-Namen mit...


Grüße


----------

